# Apache2 - Socketaddresse schon vergeben?



## DrMaik (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mir gerade XAMP installieren, hauptsächlich, damit ich MySQL und PHPmyAdmin offline benutzen kann.
Doch bei der Installation von Apache gibt es Probleme:
(WinXP User)

_Installing Apache2 as an Service
Normalerweise darf jede Socketaddresse nur jeweils einmal verwendet werden.  : make _sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
unable to open logs_

Und schon bricht die installation ab.  

Anscheinend ist der Port 80 schon vergeben 

Wie prüfe ich das und was mache ich dagegen
Wenn das nicht so ist, wie löse ich das Problem, bzw. kann es umgehen?

Gruß Maik


----------



## ultrasonic (2. Dezember 2003)

hast du einen proxy oder vieleicht schon mal einen anderen webserver am laufen

und warum die adresse 0.0.0.0?

greetz
ultrasonic


----------



## zeromancer (2. Dezember 2003)

Kenne Apache gar nicht, aber es würde mich wundern, wenn da nicht eine httpd.conf Datei wäre, in der die IP und die Port Adresse stehen, mit denen der Server laufen soll.

1. muss es bei der IP 127.0.0.1 heißen
2. könntest Du ja den Port 81 oder 8080 nehmen

Win XP? Professional? Vollinstallation? Glückwunsch, dann werkelt schon der IIS 5 am Port 80 rum - Software, Windows-Komponenten und den "Kerl" rausschmeißen, ist eh so ein lückenhaftes Ding.


----------



## DrMaik (2. Dezember 2003)

Du meinst sicher den Dienst "IIS Admin"!?
Wenn ich den beenden will steht da, dass auch SMPT und "FTP Publishing" beendet werden.
Aber dass brauch ich doch oder?

Ich hatte übrigens schon mal angefangen Apache zu installieren, musste dann aber aus platzgründen abbrechen und es wieder runterhauen.
Und JA, Win XP Prof. Vollinst.!

Gruß Maik


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DrMaik _
> *Du meinst sicher den Dienst "IIS Admin"!?
> Wenn ich den beenden will steht da, dass auch SMPT und "FTP Publishing" beendet werden.
> Aber dass brauch ich doch oder?
> ...



Nein wozu brauchst du SMTP? 

Aber der dienst nennt sich Internet Information irgendwas.


----------



## zeromancer (2. Dezember 2003)

Um zu testen, ob der IIS läuft:

http://localhost im Browser, dann müsste etwas zu sehen sein ("Willkommen bei den Internet Information Services... bla bla").

Falls da nichts kommt, ist auch kein konkurrierender Webserver am laufen.


----------



## Danielku15 (28. Juni 2005)

Kann es sein dass du Skype installiert hast (Programm für Internettelefonie)?. Wenn ja schau mal in den Optionen nach und deaktiviere die Option "Port 80 für Notfallszwecke reservieren".

 mfg daniel


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2005)

Ein anderer Feind sind z. B. Filesharingprogramme, welche sich den Port 80 gerne mal genehmigen 

Du kannst aber mal schauen welcher Dienst Port 80 verwendet in dem Du *OpenPort *verwendest (http://lists.gpick.com/pages/Port_Tools.htm)


----------

